# Teddy in Teddy Bear Clip



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Teddy's face has finally grown out enough for a proper teddy bear clip. I know fuzzy faces aren't for everyone, but he is super cuddly and I love it.














Now I need to get the courage to try to it myself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So cute! It suits him to a "T"!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CUTE!!!! It suits him!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I love it and the furry face! My pup is so kissable with that poodle wavy hair on her face.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the sweet words.  He has a pretty long muzzle, so I think he wears the fluff well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree with you! Teddy looks great with a furry face. He does, indeed, resemble a teddy bear. You made an excellent choice to put him in that cut.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Charmed said:


> I agree with you! Teddy looks great with a furry face. He does, indeed, resemble a teddy bear. You made an excellent choice to put him in that cut.


Thank you for saying that. ❤

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I think he looks great!! I am one of the few here that sprouts the fuzzy face and I love it!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Teddy looks ADORABLE in that clip! Is he as cuddly as a teddy bear would be too?


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Cute!!! How old is he now and how big? I remember Honey was a few weeks behind yours.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

TeamPoodle said:


> Teddy looks ADORABLE in that clip! Is he as cuddly as a teddy bear would be too?


Ha! No!!!! He is a spazz unless he's really tired. Maybe someday he'll start acting the part.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

mom2Zoe said:


> I think he looks great!! I am one of the few here that sprouts the fuzzy face and I love it!
> View attachment 333673


Totally rocking the fuzzy face beautifully.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

blueroan said:


> Cute!!! How old is he now and how big? I remember Honey was a few weeks behind yours.


He's almost 5.5 months and is 7 lbs and around 11" (so hard to measure him). He's a big boy.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

He's adorable!! I love fuzzy faces!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I would absolutely kill to groom your dog!! I love doing alternate styles and especially Asian! Really been enjoying my own spoo fuzzy face but it's way cuter on the small guys

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

ItzaClip said:


> I would absolutely kill to groom your dog!! I love doing alternate styles and especially Asian! Really been enjoying my own spoo fuzzy face but it's way cuter on the small guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Whyyyyy does Canada have to be so far away? I would kill for you to groom him, too!!!!! I love your grooming and have been following you on FB.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Teddy is adorable!! 

We're going to try out a fuzzy face on Flynn later this year just to see how it looks on him.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Sanic said:


> Teddy is adorable!!
> 
> We're going to try out a fuzzy face on Flynn later this year just to see how it looks on him.


Oh, he will look gorgeous with a fuzzy face, too! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

sarahebeth said:


> teddy's face has finally grown out enough for a proper teddy bear clip. I know fuzzy faces aren't for everyone, but he is super cuddly and i love it.
> View attachment 333225
> View attachment 333233
> 
> ...


love!!!!


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

mom2Zoe said:


> I think he looks great!! I am one of the few here that sprouts the fuzzy face and I love it!
> View attachment 333673


What type of cut is this? I love fuzzy faces! I get my poodle puppy later in the summer and was looking at different hair cuts. I prefer a fuzzy face to a shaved nose.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

I love this cut too!!! So cute!


----------

